# looking for drivers/subs southern NH



## sonh

We are a mid-sized company in the seacoast area. Looking for subs and or drivers for our vehicles. All late model well maitained equipment nice account base.


----------



## Detroitdan

I've been out of it for a few years, but I want to put a plow on my 1-ton this year and start plowing again. Was wondering what is involved with doing sub work. What is required as far as insurance rider, availability, pay etcetera. Not sure if I want to try sub work or stick to working for myself like I always used to. thanks for any info.
Dan


----------



## mrplowdude

how much work and where, and what kind of payup


----------



## sonh

Give me a call @ (603)765-0355 , Bill


----------



## Detroitdan

Hey Bill, sorry I havent got around to calling you. I almost bought a new Blizzard the other day, but now I'm afraid that money is going to be buying a new transmission for the truck :< I'm rapidly talking myself out of plowing with the 1 ton and instead getting a regular cab pickup just for plowing, in which case I'll just stick to driveways. Any idea what people are paying nowadays for regular driveways? I was only getting $20 for your average driveways back a few years, it must be up there now. I was thinking of calling around to get estimates from people just to get an idea what they are charging. I'll talk to you later, Dan.


----------



## Pat M

What areas do you plow. I am in interested in possibly getting into plowing this year or just do local driveways but would definitely get some info from you if possible. You can email me info at [email protected]


----------



## Detroitdan

Hey Bill, still looking for any help? I haven't picked up enough driveways, I got started too late, so I'd like to take on a little more. I'd like to do some after hours stuff, whatever might be available. Let me know if you have anything, if so I'll give you a call.


----------

